# teeth



## chuha (Feb 11, 2003)

i have 5 1" rbps and i was just wondering when they grow in their teeth? i want to see them rip some heads already...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

except for the really old ones, teeth are covered by the Piranhas lips. They may never look as big as they are, but owner who has looked in a dead Ps mouth will tell you they are there and are huge.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they already have teeth you just cant see them as ther are behind a lip top and bottom ,i have 4 reds and can only see the bottom teeth on 1


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

They are born with teeth. When you look at them head on and see a white circle floating mysteriously in their head, those are the teeth.

-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You couldn't see my reds teeth until about 7in. When they get older you will see them alot better.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

to look at the teeth just wait till it "yawns" you will definatly see them then


----------



## STr8ViEtBaLlAh (Feb 19, 2003)

the teeth already and have been there... right now they are the teeth are still visibale... you just have to look real closely.. but if your llike me and have to see some teeth... then you can do what i did, i took one out with a net put it on a rag and wrapped the piranha up so it coudn't get loose... then i got a pecil and with the eraser i gentaly put the lip down and damn them teeth was huge... i only did this a few times because i know this puts them under alot of stress....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I thought they where born with teeth, however i could be worng?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> I thought they where born with teeth, however i could be worng?


 Yes, you're right: how else would they be able to kill and eat small feeders when they're still very small?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

STr8ViEtBaLlAh said:


> the teeth already and have been there... right now they are the teeth are still visibale... you just have to look real closely.. but if your llike me and have to see some teeth... then you can do what i did, i took one out with a net put it on a rag and wrapped the piranha up so it coudn't get loose... then i got a pecil and with the eraser i gentaly put the lip down and damn them teeth was huge... i only did this a few times because i know this puts them under alot of stress....


 don't do this, it is a stupid idea.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

STr8ViEtBaLlAh said:


> the teeth already and have been there... right now they are the teeth are still visibale... you just have to look real closely.. but if your llike me and have to see some teeth... then you can do what i did, i took one out with a net put it on a rag and wrapped the piranha up so it coudn't get loose... then i got a pecil and with the eraser i gentaly put the lip down and damn them teeth was huge... i only did this a few times because i know this puts them under alot of stress....

























Bad idea


----------

